# Florida Haunters M&T Feb. 18th



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Hey all you Florida haunters!

I am hosting a Make & Take this Saturday (Feb. 18th 2012) at 10am here in Citrus County.

We will be making Lightning lighting, trying a stalkaround build, and doing a show and tell. So you can bring something you want to demonstrate or just show if you like, too. And usually people bring old items they don't want anymore, have too many of, doesn't fit their theme anymore, or just don't have room for, so everyone gets stuff to take home.

Just drop me a PM if you are interested for location and details.
Val
"If you've got it, FLHaunt it!!!"


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Too far north for me. Best of luck with the event.
IMO you would probably have better turnout arranging it closer to Tampa, and with more notice.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope you guys have a great time, Ish! Wish I could be there.


BobbyA--You should join the Florida Haunters Forum. I think they've been discussing the M+T for quite a while there.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

BobbyA said:


> Too far north for me. Best of luck with the event.
> IMO you would probably have better turnout arranging it closer to Tampa, and with more notice.


Im with ya! But maybe we in Tampa area could arrange something sometime as well. I always see the peeps up N Fl doing these, we in Tampa need to get something going sometime too.  More notice as well, like at least a week if we need to get supplies. hehe

Good luck on your M&T Ish


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good to me, especially as I just bought a house in Brandon.


----------

